# Matching puppies to families



## IWAPsoon (Jul 31, 2011)

I was wondering the process taken by breeders to match puppies to buyers. I have read about temperament testing and seen the rubric used to score pups, but how does this all play out with the each different buyer (show vs agility vs obedience vs therapy dog vs family pet for two older people, a childless couple, or a family with kids)? What kind of information is important to discuss with the breeder? Since havanese, if breed to the standard, already have a good disposition then what exactly differentiates them to go to which homes ( excluding the obvious of proper conformation for show pups)?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

As a breeder I like to get to know my future puppy people, even though this breed is a great breed in general, they are all different in their own way in personalities. It does not mean that just any puppy in any litter will work for each family. Some many have a quieter way about them and some may have the more rowdy way - so to place a rowdier puppy with some one who wants more of a lap dog would not always work out. It would more than likely be a dog that would excel in the area that they will be doing something like Agility etc. we also have to take in to consideration if a puppy is a little shyer, my not be good in a house with kids. 

This is why it is always best to get to know your breeder before getting a puppy as time goes you both get to know each other and questions that arise and what not so it really helps your breeder to help you get the right match for you you and your family and your families lifestyle. Hope this helps


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Differences can be very subtle, but one may be good for Agility, but not be suited as much as another for Therapy. One may be great with children, and another more suited to be a lapdog for a single person. Even among the ones good with children, one may be better for a quiet little girl, than a family with 3 rambunctious boys. The list goes on and on.

Pam won't place a pup in a home it's not suited for. That's why she spends many hours on the phone talking to potential owners. She won't designate a pup to a home most of the time until after it's 8 weeks old, because it usually takes that long to really understand what they are going to be like.

The temperament test is really used by Pam to justify what she believes a puppy is best suited for. The temperament test has to be done by a stranger in a strange place, but it's just another tool-not a be-all, end-all.

This is one of the reasons you don't see many Starborn dogs in the show ring unless Pam is showing it. It complicates the whole process too much to wait and pick a show prospect along with matching up puppies to people on our waiting list.

Once you get past health, conformation, guarantee, and all the other stuff that one should look for, the match becomes the most important thing. This is a family member you get to pick. It's not only best for you. It's best for the dog.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm also interested in this. I know not all breeders wait until the pups are older to place them. To me, it was important to make my own judgements on temperament when meeting the pups, and to get the breeder's opinion. But it's impossible to know if we picked the "best" one for our family because we didn't take any of the others home! I always wonder about the pups we didn't pick....


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

You are right, it is hard to know if you pick the right one. I have been breeding fo rover 30 years, and in those years I use to let people pick their puppies only to realize that more times than not the puppy did not work out for the family for one reason or another. Then later in life and my breeding practices I realized that me being the breeder knew these puppies better than anyone, afterall I am the one who helped bring them into this world, I then cared for them daily and held them and played with them day in and day out, so who would know these puppies better but the breeder? So I had started placing the pups according to what the families were looking for and what they were wanting to do with their dog (ex. Agility, Obedience, house/couch potato, therapy etc.) and temperament of the puppy, and so far I have found that my puppy people were much happier with the choice that was made for them. Now if I have a couple of puppies that would fit the bill then I'd let my people choose which one they would prefer.

The most important thing for me is to know that my puppies are in happy healthy homes and it is important that the families have their perfect match


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I would have gladly let the breeder pick a pup out for me! I agree, that's who the expert is. And i often doubt my own judgment. As it was, there was only one girl in this litter, and I wanted a girl, so when we visited it was more to confirm she had the traits I was looking for. Mainly I wanted an independent, adventurous type rather than a quiet lapdog. But I think also it's difficult to judge how a pup will be out of their safe home environment. Ours is a bit more cautious in new situations than I had been expecting, but she warms up quick.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kalico said:


> I'm also interested in this. I know not all breeders wait until the pups are older to place them. To me, it was important to make my own judgements on temperament when meeting the pups, and to get the breeder's opinion. But it's impossible to know if we picked the "best" one for our family because we didn't take any of the others home! I always wonder about the pups we didn't pick....


Well, you DO always have the final say, because if you don't feel a puppy is a good match and the breeder insists that this is the only puppy you can have, you can always leave without a puppy... either to wait for another litter or to find a different breeder. I think very few breeders would want you to go home with a puppy you weren't comfortable with.

As far as the "best" puppy, and whether (after the fact) another might have been a better choice, the minute the puppies leave the breeder and start their lives in their new homes, they are being influenced by different surroundings, personalities, training styles and abilities. Kodi is the "best" dog for me now, but if he had grown up with someone else? Probably not. He and his brother Jib were two peas in a pod looks-wise, and the differences between them temperamentally were very subtle. Pam and I had actually talked about me taking Jib before I met them. Once I was there, though, there was just an immediate connection between Kodi and me and he ended up being the puppy who came home with me. That said, if Kodi hadn't been there, I am SURE that by now, with the time and training and just getting to know each other, I would be every bit as attached to Jib as I now am to Kodi.

As long as the puppy has the right energy level and basic disposition to fit into your family and training plans (if you have any) I think they grow INTO the "best dog for me" status. Otherwise, everyone on the forum would want Kodi!ound:


----------



## IWAPsoon (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for replying! So what information about myself and my family should I be relaying to a breeder so that they match the best puppy for us? Also when should this be done, before a breeding takes place, once the dam is pregnant, or after the pups are born?


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Good points, Karen! You are absolutely right that once a puppy is home there is an adjustment that works to make them the perfect dog for your home. I think the adjustment happens in the humans as well. My bf picked out our lab (I'd wanted a girl that time, too!) and he was not what I had wanted/expected, but he is now the love of my life and I think he likes me, too . 

I am a slow adjuster to new situations and family members so I always feel nervous at first wondering if I did the right thing, chose correctly, etc. I must say, though, our new Hav pup is an absolute angel. We really can't believe what a good puppy she is. That is a god-send to us right now, as life has thrown some stressful, unexpected stuff at us lately!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

IWAP, in terms of what to tell the breeder, I think the first step is to think really honestly about your personalities, family lifestyle, and plans for the puppy. I think sometimes what we think we want is not what would fit best. For instance, my vision of myself is of a fairly active person because I don't like tv, ride my bike to work, etc., but when I evaluate my habits honestly I see I am actually somewhat of a couch potato because I like to stay home during my down time and love reading.


----------

